# Hallowe'en is nearly here!



## robert@fm (Oct 27, 2015)

In honour of the season, I have created this parody of a famous horror movie scene:







I hope people find it as cute and funny as I do!


----------



## David H (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry couldn't answer (concentrating on quiz)

Here's Johnny or The Shining!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2015)

I read the book recently - film is very thin in comparison! Don't remember any quolls in it though!


----------



## Bloden (Oct 29, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I read the book recently - film is very thin in comparison! Don't remember any quolls in it though!


That's no ordinary quoll...


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 31, 2016)

Just bumping as today is Hallowe'en.


----------



## Contused (Oct 31, 2016)

​


----------

